

Google's Internet Identity Research - gouthamvel
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O7jyQLb7dW6EnJrFsWZDyh0Yq0aFJU5UJ4i5QzYlTjU/edit

======
joejohnson
An interesting side note: when you are viewing the document, it lists all the
other anonymous users who are also viewing the document. The list is Anonymous
User 1, Anonymous User 2, etc. However, the list also included a two Usuario
anónimos: Usuario anónimo 1, Usuario anónimo 2. This is an odd information
leak... it gives away an anonymous user's language settings.

------
mukyu
This begs for a non-fluffed version.

It assumes everyone that has user accounts wants people's 'Internet Identity',
by which they apparently mean an email address. instead of something local. An
account system that does not revolve or include an email address is entirely a
foreign concept to them.

Lots of random rambling about the evils of passwords.

Completely irrelevant aside about spam.

Back on topic and talking about OAuth as the first solution. We're not even
going to mention OpenID even though we link to their site when talking about
implementing OAuth later.

AccountChooser.com as a service. Apparently, A/B testing is an important
consideration when designing an identity system.

I gave up reading around that point. If you want to promote some new sort of
identification system make an RFC or at least write in the style of one.

------
0x006A
how does that relate to <https://browserid.org/>

